# Questions to ask breeders



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You can find a list of questions to ask a poodle breeder at Versatility in Poodles Versatility In Poodles - Find A Poodle


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

I would want to know if they breed any other dogs or sizes. How do they feel about designer dogs? If I am not mistaken, I read somewhere on the forum about a person who was looking at a particular breeder website, and then stumbled upon another site by that same breeder that showed that she bred doodles or something. 

Where are the dogs kept and raised? Barn, backyard, kennel, home. 

How many dogs are on the premises?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How often do they breed each bitch, and for how many litters in a lifetime? 
PRA testing?


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Updated list -

Do you dock tails and remove dew claws?
Do you do temperament testing on your puppies? Or do you allow the potential owner to choose their puppy?
How often do you breed litters, and how old do you start breeding your bitches?
How many litters does a bitch have in a lifetime?
What sort of health screening do you do and do you provide copies of the certificates to buyers?
Do you have a contract to be signed at time of change of ownership? 
Do you use early neurological stimulation tecniques on your puppies?
Are the puppies microchipped before they come home?
How often do you keep a puppy for yourself?
How early do you start grooming & clipping?
How are your puppies raised?
Is black the only colour you breed?
What support do you offer for owners of your puppies?
How much does one of your puppies cost?
Are your puppies sold on a spay or neuter contract?
Have you had any of your dogs competing in agility?
What is your ideal puppy buyer?
What are you striving for, as a breeder?
Have you ever had any issues with luxating patellas?
Are the parents of the litter titled?
How old are the parents of the litter?
Have the parents hips been x-rayed for signs of hip dysplasia and Legg-Calve-perthes disease?
Have the parents of the litter been x-rayed for signs of elbow dysplasia? 
How do you socialise your puppies?
At what age do you sell your puppies?
Will the puppies be vet checked before they are sold?
What vaccinations will the puppy have when I purchase it?
Will the puppy be wormed before it is sold?
What will I receive along with the puppy?
How many dogs are on the premises?
How do you feel about designer dogs?
Where are your adult dogs kept?
Are there any other breeds that you breed?
What do you like about poodles most?
Has there been any occurrence of seizures, epilepsy, diabetes, autoimmune diseases, Cushing's disease or Addison's disease in relatives of the sire or dam? Has either parent experienced any other major health problems?
What PRA testing has been done on your dogs?
Will you provide written copies of the results of all tests done on the sire and dam of this litter for hereditary health problems?


I think I may scare breeders away.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope. Breeders that truly care about their dogs and the breed won't mind. They welcome questions. They want to know that their puppies go to someone who can provide a loving home and is truly prepared for the new family member.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree, good breeders will welcome those questions. Lord knows I peppered my 2 breeders with questions and I still do. Hopefully, you will have a close relationship with your breeder they are a wonderful source of information and advice. 

Are you planning on grooming yourself. You may want to see if the breeder will show you how to groom your puppy. Most breeders will be happy to do this. Our 1st breeder taught me how to clip on one of her older dogs and I had my husband video it for me. It was great because I got to do 1/2 of the dog and she did 1/2 of the dog. I asked our latest breeder to show me how to use the dremmel for the nails. I had never used that before, so she taught me on Rosie. She also let me try her Wahl Mini Arco. I was sold on that one after using it!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my breeders I talked to really liked the questions I asked and decided to rewrite her FAQ section of her website. I didn't scare her away (at least she didn't hang up on me, hehe) She said she really wanted me to have one of her puppies.

Another non-poodle breeder also appreciated my questions. She even agreed to return my deposit when I couldn't take one of her puppies due to some family emergencies. She said any time I was ready she would place a compatible pup with me.

So don't worry about asking too many questions. Good breeders like them. However, don't expect them to answer all of them via email. Quite a few breeders I talked to have bad wrists (due to too much grooming?) and couldn't type too much so they preferred to talk on the phone.

Good luck finding your puppy.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I wanted to know about the testing, health issues ect. But then I wanted to see the parents of my dog and where they lived , how they acted with the breeder ect. To me , I need to know if I agree with what I am supporting. Of course, Carley was not a puppy and her dad was a Ch. that someone else owned, But I was still able to see her home, mother ect. If I had not thought she came from a good home, I would have walked away.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

It's a good list.

And it's a smart list.

Weekly I get puppy request emails. An email from you, with even 1/2 of those questions, would make my response to you more enjoyable for me, if that makes any sense (as I type the sentance and re-read it I realize the sentance seems off, so I'll try to explain better).

As a breeder, I really want my future puppy homes to realize there is so much more involved in those precious little pups that just letting nature take her course with male + female.

Your questions let me know you have been researching and educating yourself and are on a great path towards being a responsible pet owner and a great home for a pup.

I've 2 cents to add.

1. How is the breeder involved in giving back to the breed? (do they work in rescue? do they do meet the breed to promote the poodle? are they members of a breed affiliated club etc.

2. Something to be aware of - and we addressed this in one thread on this forum - probably more than once! Asking to see the sire and dam is not always a make or break. Pictures always - lots of them - but actually putting your hands on them - mabye not. 

Breeders - good ones, and ones who don't mind investing in their line - will breed "up" or "out". So they won't own the sire. He might be on the cover of Poodle Review (heehee Carter was! The sire for Ruby's last litter :amen: ) but an animal like that won't be hanging out in most back yards.

AND, I am utilizing guardian homes for my poodles so Mom might not even live with me full time. (This is because I am adamantly against poodles in kennels or poodles as anything other than house pets/companions. I'm also against too many pets to properly take care of the pets - a trap many breeders fall into.) 

Rose, my Carter x Ruby daughter - littermate to Irma and Lombardi, lives in a guardian home (as does Irma for that matter). She is their pet and their pride and joy. She was raised by me and we maintain our relationship as I groom her every 6 weeks - when she spends the weekend with me. After she is bred, Rose will come to me several weeks before she whelps but she will return to her "home" once her pups are old enough. 

Different, I know, but done with the poodle's best life in mind.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks, guys. Any breeder that shies away from answering my questions should be a warning sign, correct?

That guardian home thing sounds like a really great thing. What a fantastic idea!

I read somewhere that puppies shouldn't have tear stains and to steer away from puppies that do. Is that right, or not? I thought it was just a poodle thing.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am going to assume that with a contract, there will be a stipulation as to what happens to the pup/dog if something should happen to you. But, there's that word I don't like - assume. I ask all my breeders if they will take a dog back if for some reason I should no longer be able to care for him/her.
Also, if there is a personality conflict, will they allow a return or even exchange? I realize that good breeders try really hard to match pups well, but sometimes, things just don't click. Is it an option to return a pup?
Just for fun, find out how often the breeder would like updates. I have 'harassed' the breeder of my Koolies so much that she has allowed my to become a close friend. Some breeders would like occasional updates, some like weekly, etc. 
That's just off the top of my head. 
Best wishes in your search!!


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

I now have a whole page in Microsoft Word full of questions


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Is it normal for a breeder to refuse to answer questions? I have asked her twice if she sells her pet puppies on a spay or neuter contract and how much one of her puppies cost, and she is deliberately refusing to say anything...?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Once upon a time, back when I was breeding, if the first question someone asked me was 'How much?' I get a little uncomfortable. I would rather know more about what you were looking for and what sort of life you could offer my pup, then we could discuss prices. I have been known to sell show pups for pet prices, work out payment plans, etc. 

I can certainly understand you reluctance to get all hopeful about a puppy only to find it way out of your price range, but you might be surprised what a breeder will do to get the best home for her babies.

As far as the neuter contract, that would be one of the first things I would discuss.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, its not like I said, hi, I'm brittany, I'm looking for a poodle puppy, how much does it cost? I definitely asked a lot more questions beforehand. I just haven't got a clue about an average figure, I don't know what I can expect to pay. I definitely can't afford a couple thousand for a puppy.

I'm a bit iffy about this breeder, in our communications she has mentioned the fact that they are apricot several times, putting a bit of emphasis on it, when I find that isn't a big deal... I asked her about whether her dogs have had any issues with patella luxation and she said NO!! like it was the most insulting thing in the world for me to ask. I mean, how I am to know...?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

On the NOLA Standards FB page I sometimes am asked "How much for a red female puppy." 

I don't reply directly to that question. Usually I don't even have pups available. Instead I ask to be emailed or called or pm'd with more about exactly what they are looking for in a pup and what their time frame is to be.

I'd think pretty early in, your question about price would be answered. Also SN. It's right up there with the puppy application (read as - one of the first things to get out of the way - pup must be spayed or neutered!)

Good Luck!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Should a breeder microchip a puppy before it leaves for its new home? And should a breeder have ALL puppies on a contract, not just the show/breeding ones?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

BrittanyMay, 

I just love your questions, so I keep replying! There are other breeders here who have more litters who could very well answer as well.

NOLA pups are chipped for permanent id. My puppy contract, written by an attorney, specifically addressed the requirement for proof of spay or neuter by the time the pup reaches a certain age. With my Carter X Ruby litter, pup owners could snap a cell photo of their receipt, with the pup's name and chip verified and send it to me. Some sent the actual receipt, some sent the receipt and snapshots of the incision/procedure area. All found it easy to do.

And all puppies are on a contract. The contract addressed my responsibilities as a breeder - support, rehome for life, health guarantee as well as the expectations I have of the new owner.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

All my pups were on a contract - show, working &/or companion. THe approximate age of neuter (if applicable), the first refusal option, HW preventative and vaccine requirements, etc.

I would think microchipping or tattooing would be optional for the breeder, although I lean toward having it done already. My GSD pup came to me already microchipped, I used to tattoo my pups. But chips weren't an option back in the day when I was breeding.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I certainly love to hear from prospective puppy owners who have a lot of questions. I take the time to answer any and all questions and even add things that I think the potential owner might like to know.

I would love to add that if anyone has taken the time to answer your questions...I think it very polite to at least answer that you received their reply and are looking, or they aren't what you want or whatever....just reply to them so they know you received the email.

Sherry


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for your replies, everybody! Its great to hear from real breeders on the subject, it makes it a lot easier than trying to guess whether it is standard practice or not. I've decided to end conversation with this breeder.

Aaaaaand I just got a rude reply when I sent her an email saying that I don't think her dogs are what I am looking for, and I thanked her for her time.

Her reply was 'Thats fine. Good luck in your endless quest for perfection plus'

Of course I am going to be looking for somebody that fits all of my criteria, I am going to have this dog for fifteen years! Should I reply, or just leave it? A breeder shouldn't be snarky because I decided not to buy from her. :/ 

Does anybody know what the average figure I can expect for a mini puppy from a good breeder is? Just a general idea.

Also the tear staining thing - is it normal for young puppies to have tear staining?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

*Aaaaaand I just got a rude reply when I sent her an email saying that I don't think her dogs are what I am looking for, and I thanked her for her time.

Her reply was 'Thats fine. Good luck in your endless quest for perfection plus'

*

um,wow. This is so not the breeder for you, or anyone for that matter. I hope she was just having a bad day and that this isn't her normal attitude.

I hope you find the breeder and poodle of your dreams. You are doing a great job with your homework.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

lots of questions are good, and I never mind answering them. But it also can seem like you are looking for the "perfect" dog, which does not exist..lol 

there are many conflicting opinions on the early stimulation, temperament testings, etc.

maybe the pups were tested on the wrong day, maybe it was raining, or some had just woken from naps..others might be tired. 

If I'm asking about a puppy, I don't hit the breeder with all these questions in one email. just ask a few basics to start, then add others if you feel this is the right breeder.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Is a lifetime guarantee, free from genetic diseases a thing that is done, usually? Or is it only a few years?


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

And also when should I re-email a breeder? I sent the email two weeks ago, I got a reply a week ago saying that they would email me in the next couple of days - its been a week and no email. I'm really excited to speak to them, and pick my breeder, and I'm starting to despair - I've already emailed breeders and have ruled them out. These guys are my second last chance for a decent breeder, otherwise I'll have to get a toy. I know a nice breeder. :afraid:


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you have their phone number? Maybe it would be easier to just give them a call. I am looking for a breeder too, and it seems like some people are email people, and others are phone people. Maybe the breeder you are working with just isn't a computer person, or has been out of town showing their dogs? Just a thought...


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

I would call them, but they're in NZ & I'm in Aus at the moment.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

I would email them again, but I don;t want to be annoying.


----------

